# Motocaddy S3 Lite Push Trolley



## MashieNiblick (Jul 1, 2013)

As I can no longer carry, and donâ€™t  want an electric trolley, I decided after years using a budget lightweight pull trolley to treat myself to a push a trolley, after posting on here and learning of the benefits of pushing rather than pulling.

Knowing that Motocaddy are a well regarded brand and with our pro being a stockist, I checked their website and saw that the S3 Lite, which has a built in clock, round timer and distance measuring unit,  was now available for  Â£99.99, the same price the S1 Lite which lacks these. I ordered one through the pro shop and have now used it on both my home, fairly flat, course and a more hilly neighbouring  track.

First impressions were excellent. It is extremely well made with sturdy tubing and strong plastic parts. It looks and feels  like it will last a lifetime, but on the other hand it isnâ€™t heavy and folds and unfolds very easily once you get the trick of it. Folded it fits in the boot of my mid-size hatch back with room to spare. However,  the wheels are detachable if you need to fit it into a smaller space.

You attach your bag using elasticated cords which are easy to clip into place and hold the bag very securely to the trolley. The trolley is based on the S3 electric trolley chassis and has an insulated bag where the battery would be. I can see this being useful not just for drinks but also to put jumpers, waterproofs, etc in.

It is a doddle to push and runs very smoothly. It is indeed much, much easier to push than pull, even on the hillier course.  I played on Friday, Saturday and Sunday and certainly felt less tired than if Iâ€™d been using my pull trolley. It has a good foot brake which clicks very firmly into place - just have to remember to put it on and take it off!

The clock and timer were useful as I donâ€™t wear a watch when I play. The distance measuring device works from the wheels, like the ones you get for bikes, and you can use it to measure out a drive or the distance past a marker. I used it a few times, but it is a bit fiddly. You have to remember to reset the distance each time and the display is rather small. I think they could have made the numbers clearer and bigger.

My other slight criticism is the handle. Although it looks great, shaped like an aircraft wing, it is quite hard and angular and I donâ€™t think it is as comfortable as the handles on the previous S3 model and the current S1 Lite which are more rounded and shaped to the hand like bike handle bar grips.

Other than that though, this is a super bit of kit and amazing quality for the price.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry to bring up an old thread.
Thinking of getting this trolley and just wondered what it was like in the winter on the colder/wetter days.
The front wheel looks quite small so I'm worried about it getting clogged up and hard to push.
Really like the look of these and distance measurer which has got me wanting one of these more so than a clicgear/stewart.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi J K. 

Thankfully most of the courses I've used it on so far have been firm and dry and it has been a doddle to push. However there isn't a lot of space between the front wheel and the housing and if your course does get claggy then it's possble it could get a bit clogged up. I'll be watching for this over the winter.

Distance measurer is really useful if you can remember to set it to zero on the tee/yardage marker. I often forget  Beware though I found it can be a bit damaging to my ego to find out how far (short!) my best drives really are. .

Still very happy with it and extra storage space under trolley is great for extra layers and waterproofs.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 13, 2013)

Ordered one of these today. Managed to get it for Â£80 from SG using the forum code and also a spare Â£12 I had loitering in my PayPal account. Happy with that!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2013)

Occasionally have this issue with my PK3 but a thin screwdriver or even a lonely stick does the trick...


----------



## jak kez 187 (Oct 13, 2013)

just a bit cautious seeming though i'll be using it while at uni in manchester where it constantly rains haha


----------



## Shaunmg (Oct 15, 2013)

Iâ€™ve been using the S1 light for a few years now, so would be interested to know if the S3 has resolved what I consider to be two design faults on the S1. One minor, one major

Firstly the small front wheel does get clogged up in winter conditions, but itâ€™s a minorinconvenience compared the poor braking system design. It continually sticks in the locked position, which means I have to remove wheel during a round to knock brake rod back.  Itâ€™s not a one off, as I returned my trolley with the problem and had it replaced with another. But the replacement was just the same. I avoid using brake when I can. Not a good idea on slopes and wind

My question is; before I would consider the S3, I want to know have they resolved this issue with the brakes? The clogged up front wheel I can put up with


----------



## Shaunmg (Oct 15, 2013)

Following my previous post. I have just viewed the promotional video for the S3 lite on youtube. They go into great detail of all its features, yet absolutely no mention of its braking system. Therefore might I presume the avoidance of a comment means the brake problem remains


----------



## Odvan (Oct 15, 2013)

Well mines currently in mi front room, having only just been delivered. I'll be having a familiarisation session with it while the footy is on. The missus now has two things to luck forward too, three if her luck is really in later...

I'll let ya know how it feels in a bit (the brake)...


----------



## jak kez 187 (Nov 5, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Well mines currently in mi front room, having only just been delivered. I'll be having a familiarisation session with it while the footy is on. The missus now has two things to luck forward too, three if her luck is really in later...

I'll let ya know how it feels in a bit (the brake)...
		
Click to expand...

Have you got round to using the trolley yet?
Really stuck on wether to get the S3 lite, a clicgear 3.5 or a stewart Z3.
The distance measurer on the S3 lite would be really useful, but the other 2 look like they would be better suited being push trolleys as they are actually designed for pushing, where as the S3 lite is pretty much an electric trolley with the battery removed.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 6, 2013)

jak kez 187 said:



			Have you got round to using the trolley yet?
Really stuck on wether to get the S3 lite, a clicgear 3.5 or a stewart Z3.
The distance measurer on the S3 lite would be really useful, but the other 2 look like they would be better suited being push trolleys as they are actually designed for pushing, where as the S3 lite is pretty much an electric trolley with the battery removed.
		
Click to expand...

I have, a few times and mostly in the wet weather. Haven't yet experienced any issues with the front wheel clogging up and its been very wet recently!

Re the brake, no issues when i've used it although that is a rarety as i tend to try and 'park' on a flat or appropriate angle. Still, it has clicked into place (and out of) perfectly fine when i have used it.


----------



## Naybrains (Nov 23, 2013)

Shaunmg said:



			Iâ€™ve been using the S1 light for a few years now, so would be interested to know if the S3 has resolved what I consider to be two design faults on the S1. One minor, one major

Firstly the small front wheel does get clogged up in winter conditions, but itâ€™s a minorinconvenience compared the poor braking system design. It continually sticks in the locked position, which means I have to remove wheel during a round to knock brake rod back.  Itâ€™s not a one off, as I returned my trolley with the problem and had it replaced with another. But the replacement was just the same. I avoid using brake when I can. Not a good idea on slopes and wind

My question is; before I would consider the S3, I want to know have they resolved this issue with the brakes? The clogged up front wheel I can put up with
		
Click to expand...

Had the S1 for at least two years, not once have I had the brake stick on and no probs with the front wheel whatsoever. Reckon the faults have been resolved..... or yours was a Friday afternoon version.


----------

